# Aceepting Reference Pics!



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So I'm getting back into drawing and colored pencil work, and I would like some pictures as references. So if you want your horse drawn for free, feel free to post with consent I may post the results on the forum. =D

Anyone?

Edit: Darn title typo! >_<


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You could use any of the soldier or outlaw pictures in my albums 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a few  Take by Crystal Woods.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Feel free to draw any of my horses in my barn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you guys post the pics here? =)

Awesome, Sky!! I'll use some of him.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I would love it if you did this one, he is my hearthorse's only "foal" and i am currently hoping to buy him as he is for sale!! Picture belong to rightful owner. I would love it if you only drew him and nothing else in the picture!!!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

For some reason I can't post them from my phone, but if you want, you can use any of the pictures from my barn! If I ever get my lap top fixed, then I'll post some for you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would but im on my phone and won't be home till monday/ Tuesday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Cause she's pretty


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Have sketches to share tonight when I get back online!! =D


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some more lovely sketches to add to your beautiful gallery  You can do one, all, or none if you like! I would just really, really love to have a drawn photo of my sweet ponies  In all of these, if there are people, take them out  I just would like the horse. Again, if you are overwhelmed, no need! Please put a copyright on them though - IF it's okay with you I may color them and put them on Facebook  Do you have a artist name you would like me to credit? Otherwise, I'll just state I didn't draw. 

Oatsy-










Diamond-










Cowboy-


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

finally got on a computer but here are a few in case you still wanted them


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

I have one picture here that you might like!


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I would be honored if you would draw Lookit


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

For some reason i cant see your draws :sad: could you please send mine to me if you got around to drawing him? :grin:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh nevermind i thought BarrelracingArabian was the OP (blonde moment - sorry) and thought she had posted drawings... xD dont mind me..


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry I've been slow, everyone! I have been working on some sketches and will be posting them as soon as possible!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cant wait :smile:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok! None of these are in order...I'll do a little something for everyone. I'm just skipping around picking poses that I want to try and work on. None of these are finished, or even close. >_< I work kind of slowly, so be patient. 

This is the most difficult angle for me. It's coming along, but still needs a lot of tweaking to get out of its awkwardness.









Really happy with this outline so far!









And then this one is a bit more into the process than the other two, but still no where near done.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Also, excuse the quality of lighting. Having to take pictures of these with my phone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Woah that looks so cool so far!!
LOVE how you did the Arab's head and you made Sky's neck look extra scrumptious <3


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

OMG I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Your an amazing drawer!!! Thanks!! )))))))))


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm going to post that sketch on FB. Don't worry I will give you credit!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

How are the drawings going? :grin:


----------

